# Temporary Residence Permit Info



## worldhokie (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello all! Hoping someone has some info regarding temp residence permits. Basically, I followed my girlfriend here to Cyprus a couple of months ago for her new job. The problem is, she is an EU citizen, but I am not (U.S. citizen) I went to the district migration office in Nicosia to get forms/info to apply for a temporary residence permit under category F ("retired" or "self-sufficient"). They gave me form M.61B (Renewal for temp. permit), which I think is the wrong one (I don't have a permit yet). Does anyone know which form I need for up to a 1 year stay and the process for applying? What documentation needs to be submitted with it?

One other q--can anyone recommend a reliable private health insurance company, preferably one that pays costs directly instead of via reimbursement? Please send a message if you know of one...

Thanks!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

On the second question- I don't think they do that here but if you find a company that does, we are also interested.

About immigration- I t seems to me the only people who know what is going on are the two ladies sitting at the desks behind the glass - the room to your right as you enter. The two at the front just seem to set appointments. So I would try and get their attention to get the right answer. 



worldhokie said:


> Hello all! Hoping someone has some info regarding temp residence permits. Basically, I followed my girlfriend here to Cyprus a couple of months ago for her new job. The problem is, she is an EU citizen, but I am not (U.S. citizen) I went to the district migration office in Nicosia to get forms/info to apply for a temporary residence permit under category F ("retired" or "self-sufficient"). They gave me form M.61B (Renewal for temp. permit), which I think is the wrong one (I don't have a permit yet). Does anyone know which form I need for up to a 1 year stay and the process for applying? What documentation needs to be submitted with it?
> 
> One other q--can anyone recommend a reliable private health insurance company, preferably one that pays costs directly instead of via reimbursement? Please send a message if you know of one...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## worldhokie (Sep 11, 2008)

theresoon said:


> On the second question- I don't think they do that here but if you find a company that does, we are also interested.
> 
> About immigration- I t seems to me the only people who know what is going on are the two ladies sitting at the desks behind the glass - the room to your right as you enter. The two at the front just seem to set appointments. So I would try and get their attention to get the right answer.


Thanks...I think I spoke to them the first time I went (they gave me a different form MEU2A, which I also think is not the right one), but I'll try again.

I'll let you know what I find out about insurance!


----------

